
Workeat – connecting tourism from a different perspective - monocq
http://www.workeat.org
======
RoyTyrell
This is spam. Your site has very little content, a Contact button with a gmail
address, and clicking on either the traveler or host links just say that "you
caught us before launch" and want an email address.

Even if you meant it as a Show link there isn't much to see...

~~~
monocq
Thanks for the comment Roy. It isn´t spam and what I´m trying to do is MVP for
this idea. I want to see if travelers would be interested. That´s all.

~~~
RoyTyrell
Ah ok. With the lack of information on the site, and you didn't say anything
in your post, it's hard to tell what your intent is. The language you have now
is pretty vague since you don't really explain anything more about it, and
only include a Contact link. I'd beef that bit up a bit to explain all that a
bit. Also only having a gmail link seems a bit sketchy, or at least, not
professional given domain names are very cheap these days.

